# how long before sunrise do you get in woods



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm hunting a spot were I have too use a climbing tree due to the thieves in this area. With that being said it takes a little longer to get up the tree plus the noise it makes so I try to get out a hour and a half before sunrise. Do you think that's to early plus I'm hunting urban over crops


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

No such thing as too early I'd do the same thing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

earlier is always good but later is not always bad. As long as i can be set up at a half hr before i dont worry about it. So however long climbing, walking in, and obsessing over where you hang your bow and gear takes is how early i go in.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I personally think that is a little early but to each his own. I like to be in my stand about 1/2 hr before legal hunting. this gives the area plenty of time to settle down. but I don't think getting in early is going to hurt anything. so if it makes you feel better that's what counts. I have been known to go in a little late and be legal hunting before I start in the woods. climb my tree and not be more than 5 or 10 minutes before seeing deer.

I just don't think deer pay much attention to the sound of you climbing a tree unless they are really close when you climb your tree. I have watched deer a lot back before doe permits were legal, and I was hunting bucks. but when they hear sounds from a distance they will raise there heads and listen, then when the sound stops they will slowly go back to doing what they were doing. of course all of this is just my opinion. and everyone has there own opinion.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Half hour before sunrise is plenty for me. I can sit for about 5-6 hours. I rather have that mostly during shooting light rather than loose some of it just sitting in the dark. I'm sure there are areas that earlier is needed due to feeding habits and such.


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like to get in stand about an hour before light. Mostly to reflect on myself and what is going on in life. Enjoy the woods waking up and to just slow down and enjoy the hunt.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Ideally, I like to be in my stand about 1/2 hr before safe shooting light (this is often later than legal shooting hours). However, I will go in later at times, depending on the weather and how long I want to try to sit. I will sometimes go in later, say getting in just before legal light, when I am trying to sit all day or if excessive cold or rain will make it hard to sit for as long as I might like. Also, know your area. For some reason some areas tend to see more activity an hour or two after first light or around midday than they do at first light.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im in favor of 1 hr. It gives em a lil time to settle down before sunrise.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

1/2 hour maximum for me. There's seldom any reason to go earlier. Deer don't really spook in the dark, so it doesn't take much for them to settle down. They may run off 50-100 yards and then stop.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Once down at Atwood I was in around 5am to let the normal time goers push the deer I might be lucky. Something while I was walking in freaked me out badly, maybe a fox yelping real close. I also took a short nap while in my summit climber then. Usually we are in about 1/2hr before light. Now it will be getting up an hr earlier due to the time change, up a tree and settled in by
6am


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

im part of the 1/2 hour crowd, mainly because Im too lazy to get up earlier and make the hour and a half drive to my land. Im usually pushing the light but I just try to sneak very quiet like. In a perfect world, I wouldnt mind being there an hour early.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

1/2 hour on a good day for me. It takes me 15 min to walk to my spot and my brother 2 min so I usually drop him off and enter 25 min before light. It's about light by the time I am in a tree and settled its not ideal but like previously stated I am lazy. I commend you guys that are there am hour before light. My butt can't sit for more than about 3-4 hours at a time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

To me it all depends on where the stand is in relationship to bedding and feeding areas and also how I have to enter that stand. If I have to enter closer to the feeding area I like to get in early. If its closer to the bedding area 15 min before shooting time is fine.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

1/2 hour before shooting light works for me.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I'm way too lazy to be in and set up much before legal shooting time.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i like the 1/2 hour rule also, to lazy to get in much earlier, and if it is cold i don't want to be freezing when shooting time arrives. time in the woods when you CAN shoot is better than time when you CANNOT. just my thoughts.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

pig said:


> I'm hunting a spot were I have too use a climbing tree due to the thieves in this area. With that being said it takes a little longer to get up the tree plus the noise it makes so I try to get out a hour and a half before sunrise. Do you think that's to early plus I'm hunting urban over crops


Depends on the approach and moonlight. If you have to walk through the crop fields to your stand you may very well be sending them to the next county before you even get to your stand. Urban deer can be very spooky. I have to cross a large field to get to our woods and at times I actually will wait until shooting light to cross so I can avoid bumping the deer. I was amazed at how effective it can be. If it is close to a full moon, I usually can see well enough to not bump deer in the field on the way in and generally go in about 1/2 before.


----------

